# American Amber Ale Recipe



## 3G (19/4/09)

I have loads of munich around, any critique on the recipe.
Cheers


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.90 Wort Size (L): 40.90
Total Grain (kg): 8.65
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.40
Anticipated SRM: 16.6
Anticipated IBU: 31.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
96.0 8.30 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
1.7 0.15 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475
2.3 0.20 kg. Crystal 150L Great Britain 1.033 150

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.24 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 27.2 FWH
30.69 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 4.0 10 min.
30.69 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/09)

needs more crystal! Mine usually have anywhere b/w 8-13% crystal. Thats the definig factor b/w an APA and a AAA. Lots of crystal sweetness and a touch of choc malt (in most instances) Currently its more like a dark APA with a touch of choc malt.

I'd go around 2% of the 120-150L cara and around 7% 20-30L crystal


Say
OG still 1.050
91% Munich
7% Crystal 20-30L
2% Crystal 120-150L

I'd also up the hopping so you have BU:GU of around 80%~

FWH = 32 IBU
20 min = 8 IBU
40g Flameout addition
Dry hopping the same

Yummmm.


----------



## raven19 (19/4/09)

My only comment is I may need to be there to supervise!  

Is is a low % of specialt malts, but cant expand on benefits or otherwise on that item...


----------



## 3G (19/4/09)

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.90 Wort Size (L): 40.90
Total Grain (kg): 9.15
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.00
Anticipated SRM: 21.5
Anticipated IBU: 40.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.7 8.30 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
1.6 0.15 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475
7.7 0.70 kg. Crystal 150L Great Britain 1.033 150

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.69 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop
81.18 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 32.2 First WH
37.62 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 8.1 20 min.
40.59 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----


----------



## T.D. (19/4/09)

Are you using a 100% munich base just because you have heaps of it? A good chunk of munich is often used but I've never seen a 100% munich base AAA. Then again, should be nice, the high-ish IBU should help balance it out. She'll be pretty chewy with that grain bill!


----------



## 3G (19/4/09)

yeah, got 30 kilo , will make a bock as well to use some up.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/09)

Back off on the Dark Crystal 3G. It will be too rich/rasiny. Unless thats what you want?!? 4%> will be pushing belgian dubel flavours. do you not have any other crystals in stock? any light crystals at all then? Even like a really light crystal, Just somethig to give it sweetness to balance the richness of the 150L.. Also remember the munich will be quite rich so it needs to be balanced out.

I will reiterate, a AAA need 'sweetness' and a hint of roastiness, thats their clincher from being a APA. All you are doing with 150L Crystal is adding a deep rich toffe/caramel (like a burnt toffee flavour) that can be very OTT if used in excess. (opps i forgot the choc malt in the recipe i posted 1st off.)

As i said, i'd go with something like:

OG still 1.050
91% Munich
7% Crystal 20-30L (this can be anything up to a 60L crystal, personally i'd keep it on the low end of the SRM)
2% Crystal 120-150L
1% Choc Malt.

Hops are now spot on mate!


----------



## 3G (19/4/09)

No other crystal in stock, will get some from Wayne, maybe a light cara will do it


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/09)

3G said:


> No other crystal in stock, will get some from Wayne, maybe a light cara will do it



spot on my good man, drop the dark crystal to around 2-3% and topoff with the light crystal. :icon_cheers:


----------



## T.D. (19/4/09)

Sorry to add a conflicting view on this, but I have always found lighter crystals to be more cloying than the darker ones. Carared is the only exception to the rule - it seems to be able to tolerate higher rates. But I have often used 7%+ JW Dark Crystal and never had a problem with cloying flavours. I must say with all that munich my preference would be for more dark than light crystal.


----------



## sponge (28/3/12)

Hey all,

Just doing a bit of grave digging..

Planning on doing an AAA fairly soon as I have a little bit of amber malt laying around

How does the following sound..?


70% ale
10% amber
10% munich
4% caramalt
4% light crystal
2% choc

1.050

Cascade, Centennial and CTZ late hopped to 35-40IBU's

US05

Any recommendations or alterations I should make on the above recipe, or does someone have a holy grail of AAA recipes lying around?

Cheers,


Sponge


----------



## argon (28/3/12)

sponge said:


> Any recommendations or alterations I should make on the above recipe, or does someone have a holy grail of AAA recipes lying around?


Here's some recent chatter about American Ambers... One of my favourite styles.

A good strategy to take with these is to keep thing's simple.
The one I mention in the above link is very simple and turned out great. On the rebrew I tweaked it with complexity and haven't enjoyed the results nearly as much as the original.

Here's the recipe below;

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Amarillo Brown Amber
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 47.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 51.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
11.91 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.00 % 
1.32 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 10.00 % 
40.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
40.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (30 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
80.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (10 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.24 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 33.23 L of water at 70.4 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 14.61 L of mash and boil it 75.6 C


----------



## SJW (28/3/12)

This is the one I just did and am drinking now. Needed more hops, so I think your 31 IBU's are perfect. Also could of used more crystal.
This was a clone of the Fat Tire Amber Ale from Brewbuilder

Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3950.000 g Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 78.8 % 
275.000 g Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (29.6 EBC) Grain 2 5.5 % 
250.000 g Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 
250.000 g Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 % 
250.000 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 5.0 % 
35.000 g Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 6 0.7 % 
30.00 g Willamette [4.90 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 7 17.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Fuggles [3.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 3.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Fuggles [3.90 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 9 0.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml] Yeast 10 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 21.2 IBUs Calories: 477.8 kcal/l 
Est Color: 17.9 EBC


----------



## sponge (28/3/12)

Yea i was thinking some Special B would go down preeeetty nicely in an amber. Would give it a nice fruity/nutty edge.

I don't have any spec b on hand, but do have caraaroma, so I may have to play a bit with that instead.

Would it be worth tweaking the grain bill to incorporate...?

70% ale
10% munich
10% amber
6% caraaroma
4% light crystal

or remove the munich and bump the ale up to 80%.... orrrr, remove the munich, and bump ale to 75%, aroma to 10%, and crystal to 5%?

I think ill keep it as 1.050 and 35-40IBU to make it a little more 'quaffable' so to speak, not saying yours wouldnt be at all though argon. Just thinking I already have a couple of 'stronger' APA's atm, and wouldnt mind a more standard strength amber.


Sponge


----------



## argon (28/3/12)

Caraaroma is a good sub for spec b and great in an amber where you want those caramel notes to come through.

With what you've got, I'd just go;
80% ale
15% Munich
5% caraaroma

I got away with 10% dark crystal because I upped the bitterness to a little over 50Ibu. I think if you want the bitterness at 35 or so, 5-7.5% of a dark crystal like caraaroma would be great.


----------



## sponge (28/3/12)

PS. Argon, did you ever end up making the 90% GP, 10% Spec B amber? Ive got a sack of GP waiting to be used and could maybe do something similar with 80% GP, 10% Amber, 10% Aroma (because I don't have the Spec B on hand, but probably wouldnt hurt grabbing a couple of kilo's of it)


Sponge



EDIT: just read your reply. Sounds like a pretty good idea. Might have to tee it up for the weekend me thinks and use up a few small bits and pieces of US hops I have lying around (small bit of amarillo, cascade and citra and can make up the IBUs - if need be - with CTZ)


----------



## argon (28/3/12)

Never ended up using the GP in the amber. I just tweaked it too far with bits and pieces I had at hand. Added biscuit, Munich and some wheat. Should never have done it.

However, GP and 10% dark crystal would be great in my opinion. Just some nice undertones of nuttiness under the caramel.


----------



## SJW (28/3/12)

Just dont panic too much, just use whatever u can get....after all, its just beer.
Whatever u use will be fine.


----------



## sponge (29/3/12)

Yea I wasn't overly concerned with the exact grains used for ambers, more just what percentages to play with to obtain a decent sweetness and nuttyness without being over the top. 

Thanks for all the suggestions none the less. 

Might have a go at

75% ale (GP or pale)
10% munich
8% aroma
7% amber

1.050

then make up 35-40IBU's by cube hopping various amounts of american hops I have small quantities of.

Thanks for all the suggestions


Sponge


----------



## kyleg (1/5/12)

Hi guys, wanted to run my amber ale recipe by you all to get some feedback.

I got the recipe from brewing classic styles but changed it a little. Using different hops as i've used cascade and centennial quite a bit and i am a little over citrusy hoppy beers at the moment. I'm aiming for a nicely balanced amber ale with no 'over the top' hopiness, as i've been drinking alot of IPA's lately. I'm using EKG as im just curious to see what they are like, would they be alright in an amber? And using magnum for a clean bittering hop. I do have a little bit of centennial left in the freezer from my last brew (maybe 20-30g) which i'd be willing to use a little bit of to add more depth to it if needed. 

*Cape ST Amber* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.6
Bitterness (IBU): 39.1 (Average)

75% Pale Malt
10% Munich I
7% Crystal 40
4% Crystal 120
4% Victory

1 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Thanks in advance for the feedback. !

Kyle


----------



## Nick JD (1/5/12)

I use EKG for my Belgians mainly because that's what the Belgians use, apparently - but I recently did an all EKG lager and it's a weird hop. Can't quite explain it, but it kind of reminded me of cheap chinese lollies and nana perfume.

You might like it as a flavour hop, me I'm not a big fan.

My AAAs use Citra. Don't let the name fool you, it's not very citrusy. Citra/Galaxy/Amarillo combos are wicked in malty AAAs.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/12)

Citra Galaxy & Nelson go very well together, as does Chinook.

If you use it earlier, you can get a nice bitterness, but reel back the OTT fruit punch that some (not me) don't like.


----------



## jyo (1/5/12)

Hey Kyle, grain bill looks good, maybe a touch of choc or carafa I for some deeper colour. If you want it American, you gotta use the Yankee hops, mate  

I love this style. Beautiful malt backbone and good hopping to support. I've brewed a few American Ambers now and the following is by far my best. 

Cheers.

*Clean Out Amber Ale*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.180
Total Hops (g): 248.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 16.8 (EBC): 33.1
Bitterness (IBU): 42.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (64.72%)
1.500 kg Pale Malt (24.27%)
0.350 kg Crystal 120 (5.66%)
0.250 kg Caraamber (4.05%)
0.080 kg Chocolate (1.29%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
50.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
45.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
57.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2.5 g/L)
23.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
23.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1099 - Whitbread Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Hopping schedule for no-chill
60 @40
[email protected] 10
[email protected] Flameout.
[email protected] whirlpool.
Dry hop 1g per litre Amarillo.


----------



## kyleg (1/5/12)

yeah i guess i could. how about the centennial early on? when i made dr smurto's golden ale with all amarillo, i was a bit underwhelmed and since then have not been very interested in using amarillo again. and i've used citra in almost every brew i've done (which is like 6), so i kind of want to try something different, but i do want this to be a nice beer. Maybe since my last few brews have been big hoppy IPAs at about 6.5%, doing a brew more balanced i might enjoy the hop character more. thanks for the input so far.


----------



## kyleg (1/5/12)

thanks jyo,

i've dropped the crystal 40 to 6% and added 1% choc

i might try for a similar hop bill as yours but to around the same IBU as my original recipe. 

can i ask why the 90 minute boil? I've always been curious as to the benefits of longer boil times, but never really found out. 

also i was thinking of wy1272 but i have used american ale yeasts a fair bit in my short brewing career, so i'd be willing to try a new yeast. what is 1099 like and why did you choose it?

thanks


----------



## kyleg (1/5/12)

Ok so this is where i've ended up. Thanks for the help.

*Cape ST Amber* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 14.7 (EBC): 29.0
Bitterness (IBU): 39.2 (Average)

75% Pale Malt
10% Munich I
6% Crystal 40
4% Crystal 120
4% Victory
1% Chocolate

1 g/L Willamette (4.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Centennial (9.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Centennial (9.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Willamette (4.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Willamette (4.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (1/5/12)

To be honest, the 90 minute boil comes from advice from far better brewers than I when I first started and I've always done it except for a couple of times when using Aussie base malt. It's just habit now  

I haven't tried 1272, (have a pack on the way though) yet the 1099 needed to be used up and worked beautifully. Nice and clean at 18'. 

Such a great style for the colder weather too. mmm, I have all the grain for this...
Cheers.





Kyle G said:


> thanks jyo,
> 
> i've dropped the crystal 40 to 6% and added 1% choc
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (2/5/12)

EKG will give more of a UK character. Personally I love UK hops (and yeasts and malts) but if it's US character you want, add in a bit of early/mid centennial and maybe some cascade later instead of/together with the EKG.

I love EKG and get citrus from it that might combine beautifully with centennial and/or cascade (grapefruit) but I've never tried the UK and the US together.

Some little Creatures pale recipes ( I mean the actual brewery but they do change their recipe) use early EKG and later cascade so that combo has been known to work well somewhere.


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/5/12)

G-day brewers, Im after some feedback on my Amber ale recipe. I had this on the cards for anzac day but never got around to it so tomorrow is the day. The oats will be toasted to golden in the oven. Never brewed with oats or amber malt before. I might change the yeast but at the moment Ive got plenty of 1056 on hand. This is a no chill recipe.


Recipe: Tribute Amber
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.34 l
Post Boil Volume: 47.84 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 29.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type %/IBU 
5.25 kg Traditional Ale (Joe White) 61.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) 11.6 % 
1.00 kg Oats, Flaked 11.6 % 
0.70 kg Crystal (Joe White) 8.1 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) 5.8 % 
0.16 kg Carafa Special I 1.9 % 
40.00 g Super Alpha [12.90 %] - First Wort 75.0 36.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Super Alpha [12.90 %] - Boil 5.0 min 4.7 IBUs 
2.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body 66C


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/12)

Looks interesting!

With all the Munich, amber and toasted oats your going to have some serious toasty, biscuity flavours going. 
But i find JW ale pretty flavourless so it will prob work out and you have a nice dash of crystal for some sweetness and decent bittering.

I say just brew it mate and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mckenry (20/5/12)

Have you had super alpha that late before? Be a bit careful (if inexperienced with this hop) seeing as you're no chilling.
I have had good results with simcoe, another high AA, late in the boil, but I love that hop. Just be sure you know what Super Alpha will bring to the final product.

Otherwise, go the hell for it and report back!


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/5/12)

Beer4U said:


> Looks interesting!
> 
> With all the Munich, amber and toasted oats your going to have some serious toasty, biscuity flavours going.
> But i find JW ale pretty flavourless so it will prob work out and you have a nice dash of crystal for some sweetness and decent bittering.
> ...



Its just what im going for but im hoping its not going to be overdone. I just had an APA i made with 30% JW Munich I and it was perfect to the malt profile so with this recipe I was pulling those flavours from the amber and oats.




mckenry said:


> Have you had super alpha that late before? Be a bit careful (if inexperienced with this hop) seeing as you're no chilling.
> I have had good results with simcoe, another high AA, late in the boil, but I love that hop. Just be sure you know what Super Alpha will bring to the final product.
> 
> Otherwise, go the hell for it and report back!



Ive just put some Super Alpha into a dark ale with cascade so yet to taste the results. My 5 min addition is acutally french pressed for 5 minutes at 4-5 days into the ferment so recipe is designed as is for no chill. Should I maybe up the IBU's?


----------



## mckenry (20/5/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> Ive just put some Super Alpha into a dark ale with cascade so yet to taste the results. My 5 min addition is acutally french pressed for 5 minutes at 4-5 days into the ferment so recipe is designed as is for no chill. Should I maybe up the IBU's?



OK - so if using brewmate and it has taken no chill into consideration, but you're really doing french press you need to change one or the other. The program will have overestimated your IBU. Try it (the recipe / program) without no chill turned on and it will give you the IBU that french pressing will give. French pressing really is like a 5 min addition as you rapidly chill those hops by adding to a 19 ferment. Then consider changing your IBU if you want / need.


----------



## Acasta (20/5/12)

How much hop flavour/aroma are you going for? I really enjoy a hoppy AAA, and you may want to add some more / different late hops if you like that. I usually hop them less then APAs (less flavour and IBU from hops) but still give them a decent hit with some american hops for flavour/aroma. 
I tend to balance then on the sweeter side. But thats just me.

Interesting to see how that malt profile goes. I tend to keep it simple with ale, dark crystal and a hint of choc.


----------



## Nick JD (20/5/12)

AAAs need Cascade! Or _some _American hops. Just MHO.


----------



## jasonharley (20/5/12)

mckenry said:


> Have you had super alpha that late before? Be a bit careful (if inexperienced with this hop) seeing as you're no chilling.
> I have had good results with simcoe, another high AA, late in the boil, but I love that hop. Just be sure you know what Super Alpha will bring to the final product.
> 
> Otherwise, go the hell for it and report back!



I agree. High AA% hops incorporated late requires you to get the temp down after flameout pretty quickly ... if you haven't dropped the temp down to say 80-85 degC within ten mins of flameout you are going to get a overbittered beer.... you may compensate by reducing your bittering hops to compensate... but you need to calculate it to be sure.



5 eyes


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/5/12)

As I mentioned in the post above my 5 min addition is acutally french pressed for 5 minutes at 4-5 days into the ferment so recipe is brewed with one single addition on brew day and then the late hops added during the ferment. I french press because it is easier for me to calculate additions and also helps raise the fermentation temp towards the end.

Left cascade out as I want to use that aussie/kiwi combo hence a tribute ale (excuse the yeast and wey carafa special). I'll have two cubes so I might save one for a different yeast. (any suggestions welcome)

I'll brew it tomorrow and start fermenting later this week and have a result in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/5/12)

Brewed today with one small change. Adjusted FWH down and the French Press up. Colour was spot on to what I was looking for. I'll start fermenting this later in the week and bring a bottle to the vic case swap if you're attending Beer4u.


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/6/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> Traditional Ale (Joe White) 61.0 %
> Munich, Light (Joe White) 11.6 %
> Oats, Flaked 11.6 %
> Crystal (Joe White) 8.1 %
> ...



This turned out to be a sessionable beer however the grain bill didnt stick out for me at all. I got the ever so slightly silkyness from the oats so would of been fine without and just replaced it with more Munich. Bitterness and colour were spot on but was missing some flavour (Super Alpha is very clean which would be the reason) and the aroma was very very minimal. Must say I left the keg out of the fridge for this one the other day and it drinks even better at garage floor temp (10 C) then it does refridgerated. 

I'll be using a similar grain bill next time but replace oats with munich so munich is up in the figures of 20-25%. Instead of French pressing I'll also be boiling up some hops and just adding it straight it as well as a whirlpool addition. Oh and american hops, lots of american hops.


----------

